# Adrev and Audiojungle



## Hasen6 (May 14, 2018)

There's a thread over at the AJ forums about this but no one seems that clear about it. For anyone unfamiliar, if you're registered with Adrev and use Audiojungle (or possibly/probably other music libraries?) then Adrev will put your tracks in the youtube music library. So basically the tracks will be available for free...the tracks that you have for sale on AJ.

So what you need to do is contact Adrev (with a 2 month delay of course) and ask them to remove these non-free tracks from the youtube music library.

What I'm wondering though is if they are removed from Adrev, surely they're not protected from anyone stealing them anymore...which is the point of Adrev in the first place...or are you just removing them from the youtube music library? To be honest I'm not sure why they add them to the youtube music library by default anyway, it would seem you should need to give permission for something like that. 

"Are we giving your tracks away for free without your knowledge? Yeah of course, don't worry!"


----------



## Yellow Studio (May 14, 2018)

Put a link to the music, so we can see, I can't find any free AJ music?


----------



## Hasen6 (May 14, 2018)

There have been threads about it at AJ. Basically the music gets put into the youtube video library so when you upload a video and select music, these tracks will be in there. You have to request Adrev to remove them. Not sure what you mean by you can't find any? You mean your own or what? Otherwise I'm not sure how you're searching..


----------



## Yellow Studio (May 14, 2018)

Where's the free music?
Your's and mine and everybody elses music who work with AJ and AdRev?


----------



## Hasen6 (May 15, 2018)

Yellow Studio said:


> Where's the free music?


I did explain that above..?


Yellow Studio said:


> Your's and mine and everybody elses music who work with AJ and AdRev?


Well I was posting this more to get answers than explain it. You can read more about it at the AJ forums. Not sure if it's even still happening but it certainly was.


----------



## Daryl (May 15, 2018)

Hasen6 said:


> "Are we giving your tracks away for free without your knowledge? Yeah of course, don't worry!"


Of course it's not without your knowledge, as the Terms and Conditions are very clearly explained when you join AdRev.


----------



## Hasen6 (May 15, 2018)

Daryl said:


> Of course it's not without your knowledge, as the Terms and Conditions are very clearly explained when you join AdRev.


Blatantly obviously not since almost no one knows about it...

T&C are normally extremely long and nobody reads them. It's what's termed the 'small print'.

Why do you think there are so many threads about it and those replying seem unaware of it and nobody even seemed conclusively clear on what the situation actually was. If that's 'very clear' then I'd like to know what isn't.


----------



## lux (May 15, 2018)

doesn't the insertion grant monetization when your music is picked from the youtube free lib and used in a video? Isnt' that what Adrev is for? Just wondering


----------



## Daryl (May 15, 2018)

Hasen6 said:


> Blatantly obviously not since almost no one knows about it...
> 
> T&C are normally extremely long and nobody reads them. It's what's termed the 'small print'.


If you choose to sign a contract without reading it, that says something about the way you choose to do business. I never sign a contract without reading it.



Hasen6 said:


> Why do you think there are so many threads about it and those replying seem unaware of it and nobody even seemed conclusively clear on what the situation actually was. If that's 'very clear' then I'd like to know what isn't.


There are so many threads, because most people are amateurs, looking for a bit of extra cash. They are not running businesses, and so don't act professionally. I'm sure if it was an employment contract, they would have been over it with a fine tooth-comb...!

There was no ambiguity when I had my Skype with the guys at AdRev. It was all very clear and simple, and furthermore, agreed with all of my red lines on the contract.


----------



## Hasen6 (May 15, 2018)

Daryl said:


> If you choose to sign a contract without reading it, that says something about the way you choose to do business. I never sign a contract without reading it.


Almost nobody does, you're in a small minority. Not only are these T&C extremely long but they often change them, ask you to approve without saying what has changed meaning you need to read it all again. In fact it's so common that lawyers often argue these points over 'small print' even in more serious cases than a simple website like Adrev.


Daryl said:


> There are so many threads, because most people are amateurs, looking for a bit of extra cash.


That's an obtuse comment. Go over to the threads at AJ where they had all these problems and accuse them of all being amateurs just because they didn't go through the 10 page T&C on all the countless websites they've signed up with. Often professionals hire a lawyer to go over these contracts because they're purposefully written in a way that is not simple to understand.

Unlike in the past, we are faced with T&C 10 pages long for so many websites for all kinds of different things. Do your research. I can't believe you've never heard of the term it was in the 'small print'. It's accepted that people won't be able to read all of these things and won't even necessarily understand them and companies can get into trouble for including unreasonable things in their 'small print'.

Clearly you're including Yellow Studio here as an amateur too since he didn't know about it. That is assuming that he's signed up with Adrev which is not 100% clear as yet.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 15, 2018)

Hasen6 said:


> Almost nobody does, you're in a small minority. Not only are these T&C extremely long but they often change them, ask you to approve without saying what has changed meaning you need to read it all again. In fact it's so common that lawyers often argue these points over 'small print' even in more serious cases than a simple website like Adrev.



Seriously? How do you know that nobody does? Your ignorance is the reason you are even posting this whole thread. As a composer licensing music, it's very important to read contracts I their entirety. It will take you what....ten minutes tops? I have walked away from many gigs because of the "small print". Not to sound harsh, but you need to start taking the legal details more seriously. Otherwise, it's going to cost you a ton of grief at some point.


----------



## Daryl (May 15, 2018)

Hasen6 said:


> That's an obtuse comment. Go over to the threads at AJ where they had all these problems and accuse them of all being amateurs just because they didn't go through the 10 page T&C on all the countless websites they've signed up with. Often professionals hire a lawyer to go over these contracts because they're purposefully written in a way that is not simple to understand.


So to be clear, you think that it's normal not to read a contract, when you sign the rights to your Intellectual Property over to a 3rd party? I have to accept that it's what you do, if you say so, but it seems extremely short sighted to me.


----------



## Hasen6 (May 15, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Seriously? How do you know that nobody does?


I didn't mean literally nobody since clearly at least Daryl does. I meant most people don't.

http://www.businessinsider.com/delo...gree-terms-of-service-without-reading-2017-11



Wolfie2112 said:


> Your ignorance is the reason you are even posting this whole thread. As a composer licensing music, it's very important to read contracts I their entirety. It will take you what....ten minutes tops? I have walked away from many gigs because of the "small print". Not to sound harsh, but you need to start taking the legal details more seriously. Otherwise, it's going to cost you a ton of grief at some point.


I haven't even signed up for Adrev, I was asking about it because there was so much talk about it at the AJ forums, now and in the past.

Having points in the T&C helps legally but does not allow you do whatever you want by having it all in the 'small print'. For example if you're selling a product, someone orders it and then finds out the delivery is 30 days. Even if it says that in the 'small print' somewhere, if the buyer disputes the issue with paypal they will surely win because the long delivery time is something that should be clearly laid out at the time of purchase.

Something like putting your non free music on a youtube music library so people can get it for free instead of buying it on the music library is something that should be clearly laid out in bold letters!


----------



## Hasen6 (May 15, 2018)

Daryl said:


> So to be clear, you think that it's normal not to read a contract, when you sign the rights to your Intellectual Property over to a 3rd party? I have to accept that it's what you do, if you say so, but it seems extremely short sighted to me.



http://www.businessinsider.com/delo...gree-terms-of-service-without-reading-2017-11

I guess you spend so much of your time reading T&C every time you sign up and then every time they change it you read it again...which can happen about 10 times a year..and then times 20 for god knows how many websites you've signed up with that you were totally unaware of the fact in the link above..


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 15, 2018)

And according to that article, you fall amidst the "users who are willing to accept potential consequences in exchange for access". Have fun with that. Even though that article is focussed on internet connections, one should still read a contract...especially when it comes to licensing music. And yes, I spend a lot of time reading through them. Even for basic music agreements that I do myself (work-for-hire, placements, etc), I hire a lawyer to review the contracts.


----------



## Daryl (May 15, 2018)

Hasen6 said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/delo...gree-terms-of-service-without-reading-2017-11
> 
> I guess you spend so much of your time reading T&C every time you sign up and then every time they change it you read it again...which can happen about 10 times a year..and then times 20 for god knows how many websites you've signed up with that you were totally unaware of the fact in the link above..


Every contract for my, and my composer's music, is read over and over again, red-lined multiple times, until I am happy that it is the best deal I'm going to get. I would never give my music away to anyone without scrutinising the "small print". This is not just a few cookies and Analytics on a Website; this is my livelihood. Why wouldn't I protect it?


----------



## Hasen6 (May 15, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> And according to that article, you fall amidst the "users who are willing to accept potential consequences in exchange for access". Have fun with that. Even though that article is focussed on internet connections, one should still read a contract...especially when it comes to licensing music. And yes, I spend a lot of time reading through them. Even for basic music agreements that I do myself (work-for-hire, placements, etc), I hire a lawyer to review the contracts.


I don't fall into that category, 97% of people do. Anyway, can't believe you're still going on after that, thought you would bow out gracefully. Like I said, nobody (97%) reads T&C that's why you can't just put any old crap in there and expect to get away with it. Especially something as serious as that. So no it's no acceptable at all. If you spent less time reading T&Cs all your waking hours then you might have heard of things like 'small print' and how nobody reads T&Cs so you can't just put anything in there.



Daryl said:


> Every contract for my, and my composer's music, is read over and over again, red-lined multiple times, until I am happy that it is the best deal I'm going to get. I would never give my music away to anyone without scrutinising the "small print". This is not just a few cookies and Analytics on a Website; this is my livelihood. Why wouldn't I protect it?


No that means you need to read T&C for every little website you join, just in case they don't have written in the small print that you give them permission to come round your house and kill you. Which according to you would be fine and it's down to you notice it in the 'small print'.

It's funny you put 'is read', doesn't sound like it's you that's doing the reading, but anyway.

The bottom line is, everything I said is correct and thus it is not acceptable at all to put this kind of thing in the 'small print'. Other things perhaps, but not something like this. It seems according to the thread at AJ that they have stopped doing this now - what a surprise! They finally realised it was unacceptable.

Surprised you weren't aware of that since you love reading their T&C every day? Or didn't you read it when they made a change?


----------



## hozierschurch (May 26, 2018)

Interesting thread. 

It’s certainly true that reading T&Cs is one of life’s eternal aches (and I can’t say that I do much of it in all honesty so I can see Hasen6’s point), that being said, I guess it depends how much you rely on music sales for a ‘living’ as opposed to ‘spare income’ perhaps ...

With regards to my own situation and intellectual property rights, I simply can’t afford to not read / be up-to-date with the T&Cs whatever the other alleged 97% of people may choose to do. 

As I say, it is a choice whether to read or not to read, but I certainly think ‘need to read’ plays a big part in this based on your own personal circumstances.


----------



## Hasen6 (May 26, 2018)

hozierschurch said:


> It’s certainly true that reading T&Cs is one of life’s eternal aches (and I can’t say that I do much of it in all honesty so I can see Hasen6’s point), that being said, I guess it depends how much you rely on music sales for a ‘living’ as opposed to ‘spare income’ perhaps ...


No it doesn't, it's about what companies are and are not allowed to 'sneak' into their T&C..


hozierschurch said:


> With regards to my own situation and intellectual property rights, I simply can’t afford to not read / be up-to-date with the T&Cs whatever the other alleged 97% of people may choose to do.


Yes you're welcome to do that and it's probably good practise.


hozierschurch said:


> As I say, it is a choice whether to read or not to read, but I certainly think ‘need to read’ plays a big part in this based on your own personal circumstances.


Yes but it has nothing to with my point. Like for example a music library could advertise on their website they take 30% commission from all sales...but then in their T&C they put "actually we take 70% commission". That wouldn't be acceptable and they'd be wide open to being sued.

If anyone really did read the T&C for Adrev then no one would have ever agreed to it when signing up since it basically says they want to put your non free music in a free music library. If you signed up then you didn't read the T&C. Obviously they've stopped doing it now anyway because it was asking for trouble.


----------

